# Cervelo P3 04



## DIno65 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thinking about buying a Cervelo P3..not really thinking, i am in my quest for speed, going to buy one. I'm 6-0, 32 in seem..stockier upper half. Any thoughts on either a 55cm or 58?


----------

